# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  پزشکی آزاد تهران بهتره یا پزشکی مازاد البرز؟

## Dr.med96

دوستان کدوم بهتره البته منظورم از نظر هزینه نیست از نظر مدرک سطح علمی استاد بیمارستان و ...

----------


## Dr.med96

> دوستان کدوم بهتره البته منظورم از نظر هزینه نیست از نظر مدرک سطح علمی استاد بیمارستان و ...


؟؟؟

----------


## shaahin

اگر منظورت پزشکی در دانشگاه آزاد واحد پزشکی تهران هست که شک نکن از ظرفیت مازادالبرز یه سر و گردن بالاتر حتی این واحد از خیلی از دانشگاه های سراسری هم معتبر تره ، از لحاظ مالی هم به شدت مقرون به صرفه تر هست، شما یه مقدار در مورد پردیس دانشگاه علوم پزشکی شهید بهشتی که در اینترنت هست تحقیق کن ببین وضعیت اونجا چقدر بده حالا مثلا شهید بهشتیه...

----------


## Dr.med96

> اگر منظورت پزشکی در دانشگاه آزاد واحد پزشکی تهران هست که شک نکن از ظرفیت مازادالبرز یه سر و گردن بالاتر حتی این واحد از خیلی از دانشگاه های سراسری هم معتبر تره ، از لحاظ مالی هم به شدت مقرون به صرفه تر هست، شما یه مقدار در مورد پردیس دانشگاه علوم پزشکی شهید بهشتی که در اینترنت هست تحقیق کن ببین وضعیت اونجا چقدر بده حالا مثلا شهید بهشتیه...


بله منظورم پزشکی آزاد واحد تهرانه
یعنی به نظرتون حتی از پردیس شهید بهشتی هم بهتره از نظر مدرک و سطح علمی؟
ممنون

----------


## ALI-LEGEND

هر کجا بهتون از لحاظ مسافت و راه نزدیکتره.. :Yahoo (106): 
البته من اگه بودم کرج و انتخاب میکردم
بازم میگم پزشکی عمومی فرق نداره کجا بخونید
فقط خودتون مهم هستین :Yahoo (105):

----------


## Dr.med96

> هر کجا بهتون از لحاظ مسافت و راه نزدیکتره..
> البته من اگه بودم کرج و انتخاب میکردم
> بازم میگم پزشکی عمومی فرق نداره کجا بخونید
> فقط خودتون مهم هستین


چرا کرجو؟

----------


## Dr.med96

> دوستان کدوم بهتره البته منظورم از نظر هزینه نیست از نظر مدرک سطح علمی استاد بیمارستان و ...


دوستان لطفا نظر بدید

----------


## Dr.med96

> دوستان کدوم بهتره البته منظورم از نظر هزینه نیست از نظر مدرک سطح علمی استاد بیمارستان و ...


دوستان ممنون میشم نظر بدین

----------


## Dr.med96

Up...

----------


## Aali

> اگر منظورت پزشکی در دانشگاه آزاد واحد پزشکی تهران هست که شک نکن از ظرفیت مازادالبرز یه سر و گردن بالاتر حتی این واحد از خیلی از دانشگاه های سراسری هم معتبر تره ، از لحاظ مالی هم به شدت مقرون به صرفه تر هست، شما یه مقدار در مورد پردیس دانشگاه علوم پزشکی شهید بهشتی که در اینترنت هست تحقیق کن ببین وضعیت اونجا چقدر بده حالا مثلا شهید بهشتیه...


چرا بده وضعشون؟؟  :Yahoo (22): 
-----
آزاد تهران به نظر بهتر باید باشه، از همه نظر

----------


## amirmoa76

سلام درباره پردیس البرز اطلاعی ندارم ولی من خودم توی دانشگاه آزاد واحد تهران پزشکی درس می‌خونم البته رشته‌م پزشکی نیست ولی در کل با دانشگاه آشنایی دارم. درباره اساتید رشته پزشکی اطلاعات زیادی ندارم ولی این واحد یکی از بی‌نظم‌ترین واحد‌های دانشگاه آزاده و تا همین یک ماه پیش دانشگاه رئیس نداشت. اکثر دانشجوها ناراضین ولی هیچکس کاری براشون انجام نمیده. دانشجوها هم حاشیه زیاد دارن. خلاصه اینو بگم که اگر اومدی این دانشگاه باید فشار روانی‌ اعمال شده از طرف دانشگاه رو تحمل کنی و فقط درس بخونی.

----------


## Arso

سلام رتبتون چند شده بود؟
مدركي زياد فرق نداره ، جايي كه نزديكتر باشه بهتون به نظرم خيلي بهتره.

----------


## Dr.med96

> سلام رتبتون چند شده بود؟
> مدركي زياد فرق نداره ، جايي كه نزديكتر باشه بهتون به نظرم خيلي بهتره.


وقتی تهران باشی هر دو بت نزدیکه به خاطر همین تصمیم گیری سخته برام

----------


## Arso

> وقتی تهران باشی هر دو بت نزدیکه به خاطر همین تصمیم گیری سخته برام


به هرحال باید حساب کنی دیگه هرروز بری کرج و بیای روزی 1:30 ساعت وقتت صرف رفت و آمدش میشه , هزینه هاش هم که خیلی کمتره ولی واقعا انتخاب سختیه

----------


## Dr.med96

> به هرحال باید حساب کنی دیگه هرروز بری کرج و بیای روزی 1:30 ساعت وقتت صرف رفت و آمدش میشه , هزینه هاش هم که خیلی کمتره ولی واقعا انتخاب سختیه


ممنون از نظرتون
دوستان دیگه هم نظری دارن ممنون میشم بگن

----------


## Dr.med96

دوستان لطفا راهنمایی کنید

----------


## .SoRoUsH.

من بودم آزاد میرفتم واحد تهران

----------


## samsam

واحد تهران پزشکی بهتره

----------


## Dr.med96

> دوستان کدوم بهتره البته منظورم از نظر هزینه نیست از نظر مدرک سطح علمی استاد بیمارستان و ...


Up...

----------


## Reza.k

سلام
این برادر میتونه کمکتون کنه :Yahoo (20): پزشکی همونجارو میخونه @Remistry

----------


## zamina

به نظر من دانشگاه ازاد تهران بهتره          :Yahoo (94):

----------


## Dr.med96

> به نظر من دانشگاه ازاد تهران بهتره


ممنون میشه دلیلتونو بدونم؟

----------


## Dr.med96

Up

----------


## Dr.med96

دوستان عزیز لطفا نظراتونو بگین

----------


## MR.RaDePa

*شما کلا دلتون هست برید ظرفیتِ مازادِ کرج.. چون اکثرِ دوستان تهران رو پیشنهاد دادند و شما هنوز منتظرِ جوابِ دیگه هستید. 

به نظر من تهران بهتر از کرجه.. اول اینکه اساتیدش تا اونجا که من میدونم اکثرا با دانشگاه های روزانه تهران یکی هستند و از لحاظ بار علمی کم نیست.

دوم اینکه هزینه ی مازاد واقعا زیاده... صرفِ اینکه ترمِ اول 8-9 تومنِ نباشید.. ترمای بالاتر چون عملی هست هزینه ها شاید چند برابر بشه و اینکه سالانه 20-30 میلیون فقط خرجِ خودِ دانشگاه بشه کم نیست.

اما در هر صورت نظرِ خودِ شما مهمه... یکم تحقیق از اوضاع و احوال دانشگاه ها بکنید و با دانشجوهای پزشکیش مخصوصا مشورت کنید بهترین نتیجه رو میگیرید.*

----------


## amirmoa76

از نظر شهریه آزاد واقعا به صرفه‌تره، همین آزاد تا سال 95، 4 و 400 برای ترم اول پزشکی می‌گرفت، پارسال شد 6 و 600، امسال شده 7 و 700 تقریبا. برای ظرفیت مازاد هم 11 میلیون میگیره. 
از نظر مالی آزاد بهتر درمیاد...

----------

